# New Member, Please look at my first Scan!



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to the forum and here to say hi and ask for your expert help.

Here is my first scan. A lot of errors! I'm seeing some engine faults as well which are scarring me...

My Car is an Audi A4 2009 2.0T Quattro Automatic (6speed) with 64150kms, with the warranty ending at 80,000km.. So I want to fix all the problems before then.


Im having some bad gas millage on my car. I'm getting about 500km on a full tank of 91Octane Shell Gas and I baby the car, 90% highway at 110km/h.

My car is stock.

History of my car 
55,000km regular audi maintenance.
At 58,000km i failed the oil consumption test and they put new piston and rings.
At 62,000km I put in new spark plugs.
My Electronic brake gave me a few errors and the Dealer is replacing my EPB switch on Thursday.



Tuesday,13,March,2012,14:41:20:53411
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8T0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 14 15 16 17 19 1B 2E 36 3C 42 46 47 52 53
55 56 62 72 77

VIN: WAULF68K89N01XXXX Mileage: 64150km/39860miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1B-Active Steering -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: Malfunction 0010
3C-Lane Change -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (DL0MA-CAEB) Labels: 06H-907-115-CAB.clb
Part No SW: 8K2 907 115 AL HW: 8K2 907 115 D
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TF H12 0001 
Revision: E1H12--- 
Coding: 0104010A190F0160
Shop #: WSC 94827 999 53681
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS0118K2907115AL 001001
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS0118K2907115AL.rod
VCID: 79F3141AF8C273B

2 Faults Found:
4629 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271) 
P068A 00 [032] - De-Energized Performance Too Early
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4

4735 - Fuel Pump 
P3044 00 [096] - Short Circuit
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 63920 km
Date: 2012.03.03
Time: 14:20:35

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 0B6-927-156.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 927 158 C HW: 0B6 927 156 
Component: 0B6 20TFSIUSA H04 0020 
Revision: --H04--- 
Coding: 001002
Shop #: WSC 02145 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAL651 A01004
ROD: EV_TCMAL651.rod
VCID: 3669DF26895C5C3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 8K0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 379 AD HW: 8K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP8 quattro H04 0060 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 152500
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 7BFF0E12FAFE41B

1 Fault Found:
00473 - Control Module for Elect. Park/Hand Brake (J540) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 84
Mileage: 63566 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.02.23
Time: 03:21:33

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x00C0
Hex Value: 0x0782
Hex Value: 0x0016
Hex Value: 0x0990
Hex Value: 0x00FF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-05.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 064 AG HW: 8K0 907 064 AG
Component: BCM2 1.1 H71 0134 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 0D0100
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 75EB182ADCDA17B

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8K0 905 852 D HW: 8K0 905 852 D
Component: ELVAUDIB8 H35 0039 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8T1 820 043 AC HW: 8T1 820 043 AC
Component: KLIMA 3 ZONEN H06 0140 
Revision: C1000000 Serial number: 0107.07.080085
Coding: 64002000
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 72E12336ADB4003

1 Fault Found:
01810 - Actuating Motor for Temperature Flap; Right (V159) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 63979 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.03.04
Time: 16:26:39

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.20 V
Temperature: 20.0°C
Temperature: -1.0°C
Count: 11371
Count: 11703
Bin. Bits: 01000000
Bin. Bits: 00001111


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8K0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 063 D HW: 8K0 907 063 D
Component: BCM1 1.0 H22 0253 
Revision: 05022001 Serial number: 00000000172165
Coding: 26001096463CAF311F00080300003D0D0F1CD34800010161000000
Shop #: WSC 94827 999 10147
VCID: 3065E93E6338723

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8K1 955 119 HW: 8T1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: WWS 010708 H06 0060 
Coding: 00FD11

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 955 559 HW: 8K0 955 559 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: RLS H04 0003 
Coding: 024B2D

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8K0 941 531 G HW: 8K0 941 531 G
Component: E1 - LDS H07 0070 

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 8K0 907 410 A HW: 8K0 907 410 A
Component: UGDO HL US H04 0060 

1 Fault Found:
03207 - Charisma Switch Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 84
Mileage: 63738 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.02.27
Time: 16:05:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8K0 907 364 HW: 8K0 907 364 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H08 0052 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 17060800540003
Coding: 050181
Shop #: WSC 94708 999 82916
VCID: F0E5A93E23B8B23

1 Fault Found:
03264 - Functionalty Shut Off 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 112
Mileage: 64102 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.03.10
Time: 14:32:34

Freeze Frame:
Error Code: 9


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 8K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 655 C HW: 8K0 959 655 C
Component: AirbagVW-AU10 H26 0410 
Serial number: 0039GD128TWR 
Coding: 30453635423030303030554A304C384B3053
Shop #: WSC 02145 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaECUVWAUDI010 A02007
ROD: EV_AirbaECUVWAUDI010_AU48.rod
VCID: 3D7BC00AAC6A8FB

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 6334MSME3D532F21H

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 6344MSME38732B68M

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Serial number: 6352QSME77184325E

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Serial number: 6362QSME757A3017I

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 63732SME7244103BV

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 63832SME7D2E30196

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 8K0-953-568.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 953 568 G HW: 8K0 953 568 G
Component: Lenks.Modul H12 0013 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90315HG9000GY 
Coding: 000016
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 3E79C706A96C943

Component: E221 - MFL H02 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 8T0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 920 900 HW: 8K0 920 900 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. H16 0221 
Revision: 00200000 Serial number: 98R33JC78 
Coding: 8B0609003A000008020000
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: E7D7C262167675B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 8T0-907-468.clb
Part No SW: 8T0 907 468 J HW: 8T0 907 468 J
Component: GW-BEM 6CAN H06 0091 
Revision: HB102039 Serial number: 3900H083188096
Coding: 000303
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 4895A1DEFBA8DA3

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8K0 915 181 B HW: 8K0 915 181 B
Component: J367-BDM H04 0150 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1B: Active Steering (J792) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8K0 907 144 B HW: 8K0 907 144 B
Component: DYNAMIKLENK. H05 0490 
Revision: 50000003 Serial number: --------------
Coding: 0C0000
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 2E59F746790C643

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (R199) Labels: 8T0-035-785.clb
Part No SW: 8T0 035 785 A HW: 8T0 035 785 
Component: SG ext.Player H06 0290 
Revision: 00000000 
Coding: 020302
Shop #: WSC 94827 999 53681
VCID: 3973D41AB042B3B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8K0 959 760 HW: 8K0 959 760 
Component: MEM-FS H05 0043 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001001103067
Coding: 00581B00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: F7F7922246D6E5B

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 6
Mileage: 64111 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.03.11
Time: 15:00:53


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3C: Lane Change Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8K0 907 566 B HW: 4L0 907 566 B
Component: J0769_SWA_MasterH01 0040 
Revision: 00H01000 Serial number: --------------
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 02145 785 00200
VCID: 3669DF26415C5C3

Part No: 8K0 907 568 B
Component: J0770_SWA_Slave_H01 0040

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 8K0-959-793.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 793 B HW: 8K0 959 793 
Component: TSG FA H10 0170 
Revision: Serial number: 0000007402591 
Coding: 011C13204E00410001
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 3F87BA02AE669DB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-46.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 064 AG HW: 8K0 907 064 AG
Component: BCM2 1.1 H71 0134 
Revision: 00002001 Serial number: 0112743714 
Coding: 0106023A007A440500B001
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 75EB182ADCDA17B

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8K0 959 719 HW: 8K0 959 719 
Component: GTO BF H06 0040 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H03 1301 

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8K0 959 591 HW: 8K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS034 H06 0037 

1 Fault Found:
01504 - Bulb for License-Plate Light (X) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 19
Reset counter: 110
Mileage: 64004 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.03.04
Time: 20:26:34


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: 8T0-035-223-ASC.clb
Part No SW: 8T0 035 223 AB HW: 8T0 035 223 
Component: DSP STD H07 0220 
Revision: S1900000 
Coding: 0203010102
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 6ED93746B98C243

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 8K0-959-792.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 792 B HW: 8K0 959 792 
Component: TSG BF H10 0170 
Revision: Serial number: 0000007431534 
Coding: 011C13204E00410001
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 3E79C706A96C943

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake (J540) Labels: 8K0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 801 E HW: 8K0 907 801 E
Component: EPB Audi B8 H05 0060 
Revision: 00000003 Serial number: 00000000165972
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3163EC3A68327BB

2 Faults Found:
03200 - Switch for Electric Parking Brake (E538) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 63566 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.02.23
Time: 03:17:07

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.20 V
Count: 38
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x0160
Hex Value: 0x0008
Hex Value: 0x0101

02442 - Function Lamp in Control Head 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 44
Mileage: 63738 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.02.27
Time: 16:06:41

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.90 V
Count: 72
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Hex Value: 0x0170
Hex Value: 0x0008
Hex Value: 0x0101


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8T0-907-357.clb
Part No SW: 8H0 907 357 A HW: 8H0 907 357 
Component: AFS 1 H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 02145 785 00200
VCID: 3065E93EA338723

Part No: 8K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Modul links H01 S001

Part No: 8K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH01 S001

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 8Tx-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 8T1 035 195 L HW: 8T1 035 195 L
Component: Symph3 Sirius H02 0211 
Revision: 00000004 Serial number: AUZ5Z4H1031016
Coding: 240200020101870003D9270800
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: 4085B9FED398E23

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8T0 919 603 A HW: 8T0 919 603 A
Component: Display 

2 Faults Found:
03157 - Functionality limited due to Communications Disruption 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
 Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 115
Mileage: 62388 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.02.04
Time: 18:26:38

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 10000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000

02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 116
Mileage: 64111 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.03.11
Time: 15:00:54


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388) Labels: 8K0-959-795.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 795 HW: 8K0 959 795 
Component: TSG HL H06 0170 
Revision: Serial number: 0000007407583 
Coding: 010C13204000210001
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: FF077A026EE6DDB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: 8K0-959-794.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 959 794 HW: 8K0 959 795 
Component: TSG HR H06 0170 
Revision: Serial number: 0000007426782 
Coding: 010C13204000210001
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573
VCID: FEF9870669ECD43

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8T0 862 336 A HW: 8T0 862 336 A
Component: FSE_256x BT H33 0520 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005006293
Coding: 0010370
Shop #: WSC 94827 999 179274
VCID: 3973D41A7042B3B

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

I'm not an expert, but I'm wondering if some of those are transitional. Did you try to clear the codes to see what came back?


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Elwood said:


> I'm not an expert, but I'm wondering if some of those are transitional. Did you try to clear the codes to see what came back?


I did a clear codes at 62,000km when they put in new spark plugs. That's why it is clean before that date.

Below are the errors that were there before the clear.

Address 01: Engine (DL0MA-CAEB) Labels: 06H-907-115-CAB.clb
Part No SW: 8K2 907 115 AL HW: 8K2 907 115 D
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TF H12 0001 

1) 
4629 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271)
P068A 00 [032] - De-Energized Performance Too Early

2)
4735 - Fuel Pump
P3044 00 [096] - Short Circuit
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear


Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 8Tx-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 8T1 035 195 L HW: 8T1 035 195 L

3)
03157 - Functionality limited due to Communications Disruption
000 - - - Intermittent


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

At the dealership. I'll let you know what they change.

Currently, PBD switch is going to be changed.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

[email protected] Parts said:


> IGNITION SWITCH! or MODULE for it.


Doubt that... On the B8 models the switches do fail quite often but they usually show totally different symptoms. Start with some more basic fault finding and unless you see a true indicator for these codes having a common cause - handle them if they are separate issues.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool Sebastian, so whats your idea vs " ha ha ha haus, I doubt it?"


Apparently your back and want the helm.

All yours!

_Oh, modified, so now they FAIL! At least your still Cool_​


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Update:
Dealer called me they are replacing the EPB switch and the Alternator.
They are still looking for the other problems now.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Sure,..... a sporadic charging condition is also possible for sure.
> 
> If this is the case, ask them if the B+ is getting hot back the fuse box and battery.
> 
> ...


 Before I brought it in, I took a quick look at the battery. It looked good but I'll tell them to check it out. Thank you. 

I also wrote down some readings in the measuring blocks. While the car was on. 
Battery Voltage = 12.4 V, Battery Current = 0.0A, Battery Temp = 3C 
Battery State of charge (SOC) = 59%, Battery State (shown in MMI) = 70%, Battery Aging (derived fr load) = 88% , Battery Aging (derived fr output) = 122%. 
Internal Battery Resistance actual) = 5mOhm, Internal Battery Resistance (stan) = 3.2mOhm, Battery Capacity = 21Ah, Quiescent Voltage = 12.4V


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Update: Dealer called me they changed the alternator and the EPB switch. 
They did a scan on the car and they saw only the suspension fault but did not see the two engine faults. They told me we don't know what tool you are using but we can not see those faults. If they are not shown on our system we can not move further. 

Any ideas why the Audi's scan can not see those errors?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Please see the section under "aggressive mode" 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/dtc_screen.html


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I went to start the car and the cluster flickered again. I showed the tech and he said it's probably the ignition switch, the garage was closed. So we will see on Monday. 

I checked the documentation from the dealer and guess what... They did see the error. 
EXACTLY like VCDS I got!! Ross-Tech Cable ROCKS!! 



















They also did a battery test. Looks like it wasn't getting a charge before. 









Looking at the notes it says here 
Preformed generator output test off load 12.84V and 12.55V on load. Specific 13.5. Output to low, changing generator. That's probably why they changed the alternator.


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

They said they have replaced the main relay and that is what was causing all the other errors. 
What about the fuel pump error? 

4735 - Fuel Pump 
P3044 00 [096] - Short Circuit 

Should I erase everything and see if it comes up again when I get the car?


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Just got the car back.
Did a full scan NO Errors 

They changed AUD 4H0951253A

Looking up the part# 
I find this  and this

A/C Relay, Aux Fan Relay.

Could that have been the cause for everything?

I'm going to drive the car for a bit and see if I get any more errors and such.

Anything I should check?


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Spoke to soon...

While driving today the Radio turned OFF and ON (The Screen and Music went off and on) for a second.
The cluster once in a while flickers randomly.

Any ideas?


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

My Camera can't capture the flicker on the cluster display but i noticed the door lights also flicker. It's hard to see but to my eyes its as if someone is playing with the brightness lower and higher very quickly.

Here's the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRyFKACVq1o


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

!!!! AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Today I drive the car, all day put about 100km. I park for 30min to get a coffee, come back and the car is DEAD. Won't start. No Power at all, no lights nothing.

I call CAA, they come to jump the car, car turned on. Everything reset (2008 reading on the mmi), car would crank but won't start.
The Alarm started to ring after it failed to turn on.
He took off the jump battery and the car started fine...
W T F!!!

I dropped off the car at the dealership again...
A short?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Please consider post #5 even though Sebastian doubts it.


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I asked the dealership and they told me they replaced the main relay which is the iginition switch/module. Part# AUD 4H0951253A.

Is that it? or is it something else?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dealership found corrosion in the CAN Bus Wiring and decided to change the cable.
000979009EA. Looking up the part i find this cable.

Could that have really been the cause of all this?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I will talk to the mechanic and ask him to show me when I pick up the car today. I'll take pics and post them.

The car has never been flooded. I live in Montreal Canada. We don't get floods. But what we do get is lots of salt thrown on the road. How did the salt and water get there is the question and what other wires corroded...


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Problem is still there...

Here is what the dealer did. The mechanic wasn't there but here are the notes.










Here is the of the problem


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ever since I've gotten the car back Thursday I've erased all the errors and driven it 200kms.
No errors in VCDS.

I'm having two issues.
1) Power Flickering in the LCD and all the electrical bulbs.
http://youtu.be/HKP27s8pxLA
2) The Radio Screen and music Turn off and then back on after a second.
Here is an example
i) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tVGlUQg6oE
ii) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q07uWZ2mcOc
After I leave the car off all night then use it, it usually happens within the first minute. It also happens randomly.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Car is at the dealership. I just passed by today to check up on them, they have NO CLUE. They are waiting for a response from Audi's Tech line to proceed.

They gave me an A4 2.0T 2012, I took it for a long drive. 350km and I'm not even half tank!!! My A4 2009 2.0T i'm EMPTY by 450km. So I called in and told them to check that out as well, that can't be right.

I'll keep you posted on what they do. Right now they are at a loss. No more errors and new alternator. Still under warranty for another year...


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> IGNITION SWITCH! or MODULE for it.


YOU ARE AMAZING!!!!

Just now, the dealership called me and they said they found the problem. It was the Ignition Module!!! Woaw!!! How you figured it out without seeing the car and they couldn't for 2 weeks.

You are the man! Thank you Jack.

I'll get the car tomorrow and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Please post a scan with the fixes done, would be interesting to see what they actually did.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

BAH ABAH ABHA AHHHHHHHHHHH ! LOL!

"I must vvvvvvvvvverify if he is rrrrrright" Vvvvvwhere is the new scan?
My stubborn German intellect is getting einst besssst of me again.
That dam American. 

Everyone has seen the angry German kid on Youtube.

I think we are back to the Wizard.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHFViUFTb6k&feature=relmfu

Cool, glad it worked out.


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your help!
Going to get the car tomorrow, I'll post what they did and check that the issues are gone. Hopefully! 

Maybe you can help me out with 3 other issues with my car.

1) When it is cold, the transmission seems to have trouble with 3rd gear. It feels like a jerk going into 3rd and it feels like it is slipping when it comes out of 3rd into 4th.

2) Gas consumption. I'm very light on the gas pedal and I barely reach 450km on a full tank.

3) Noise from driver. When I'm going 90km/h + I hear a wind noise from the driver side.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Try recalibrating the DSG basics or request a new trans due to the sporadic error you had which caused potential mechanical damage.


Isn't my car an Auto not a DSG?
Which sporatic error? I'd be super happy if I can get a new tranny or atleast a tranny flush.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bad News 

Dealer just called me, they couldn't start the car this morning and the MMI still flickers.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh that was short lived LOL

Sorry.


To bad.


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

What could it be? 
Car is 3 years old and having serious problems since i've got it...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Have your dealer take the drivers side a-pillar aport and in the area where the pillar bends should be a ground spot. Make sure the ground spot (not just the wires going to it) is tight - though don't force it too tight or you'll break it. This is a known flaw which might cause these troubles, most likely a production issue which manifested itself over time.

One of the reasons why I asked for a fresh Auto-Scan was to check if the dealer did what he is supposed to and update at least the relevant control modules...

#09: 8K0-907-063-D @ 0253 > 0392
#46: 8K0-907-064-AG @ 0134 > 0430

...while they are at it, they could also update some others too...

#17: 8K0-920-900 @ 0221 > 0258
#3C: 8K0-907-566-B (8K0-907-568-B) @ 0040 > 0070


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Theresias said:


> Have your dealer take the drivers side a-pillar aport and in the area where the pillar bends should be a ground spot. Make sure the ground spot (not just the wires going to it) is tight - though don't force it too tight or you'll break it. This is a known flaw which might cause these troubles, most likely a production issue which manifested itself over time.
> 
> One of the reasons why I asked for a fresh Auto-Scan was to check if the dealer did what he is supposed to and update at least the relevant control modules...
> 
> ...


Done. I just emailed the dealer to check the pillar and to update the modules.




[email protected] Parts said:


> Has the battery been changed?


Yes, back in December 4000kms ago 



[email protected] Parts said:


> Have alternate ground straps been installed to piggy back the system to verify the condition?


Not to my knowledge. I haven't gotten the car back



[email protected] Parts said:


> Also if something caused actual damage before, like water, this will escalate the issues with indoor ground points.
> 
> Do you drive on very bumpy roads and or is your suspension modified causing excessive vibration?
> 
> Resonance can also cause issues.


Not to my knowledge. We are in Quebec, we don't get flooding. Only thing we get is lots of snow and salt on the roads.

My suspension is stock. Montreal is known to have ****ty roads, so the car might have hit a few bumps but not constant vibrations.

Car History. STOCK
Purchased September 2011 @ 56,000kms with CPO Warranty.
September 2011 55,000km Service done
September 2011 replaced front and rear brakes with Zimmerman discs and Hawk HPS Pads
October 2011 Brake Flush 57,000kms
October 2011 Oil Consumption test fail. New Pistons and Rings Installed 58,000kms
November 2011 Flexhose and Sunroof Visor replaced 60,000kms
December 2011 Battery died and replaced with Genuine Audi Battery 60,000kms
January 2012 Gas Flap Solenoid replaced 62,000kms
February 2012 Changed Start Button (Letters Broken) and new Spark Plugs 63,700kms
March 2012 EPB Switch and Alternator Replaced 64,000kms
March 2012 Replaced A/C Relay 64,000km
March 2012 Replaced CanBus Wiring 64,000km
April 2012 Replaced Ignition Module 64,000km


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Any Ideas?


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Theresias said:


> Have your dealer take the drivers side a-pillar aport and in the area where the pillar bends should be a ground spot. Make sure the ground spot (not just the wires going to it) is tight - though don't force it too tight or you'll break it. This is a known flaw which might cause these troubles, most likely a production issue which manifested itself over time.
> 
> One of the reasons why I asked for a fresh Auto-Scan was to check if the dealer did what he is supposed to and update at least the relevant control modules...
> 
> ...


 Theresias> I talk to the dealer and they said they plug it into the computer and there are no updates... 

How do they update the modules?


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Theresias wants an updated auto scan to see if they updated the software in some modules, you never gave him an updated scan. Please post one. 

Theresias knows his stuff! So does Jack! 
If he say's there are updates there are! 
I can't get my local dealer to do them either. Why I have no idea. 
Sometimes I think they don’t know how to do them or don’t want to take the risk of damaging a module. 

Look at the bold text and it tells you what Theresias wants. 
The #’s are updated versions and what they should be. 
These guys speak German with there posts and if you’re not a VAG tech it’s hard to speak German! LOL 

So I tried to convert it to English for you. 

The dealer using their scan tool and online with VW do the update over the net. 
Unless you have all the stuff at a big cost you can’t do it. 
These guys spent the cash and can do it so they know. I do not and can’t. 
All I want is like you just to pay the dealer to do it. 
But tell the dealer all this and they will tell you there are no updates. 
And Theresias gave you the actual update #’s so they exist. 

Good Luck 


09: 8K0-907-063-D @ 0253 > 0392 
#46: 8K0-907-064-AG @ 0134 > 0430 

...while they are at it, they could also update some others too... 

#17: 8K0-920-900 @ 0221 > 0258 
#3C: 8K0-907-566-B (8K0-907-568-B) @ 0040 > 0070 

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8K0-907-063.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 907 063 D HW: 8K0 907 063 D 
Component: BCM1 1.0 H22 *0253 (needs to be 0392)* 
Revision: 05022001 Serial number: 00000000172165 
Coding: 26001096463CAF311F00080300003D0D0F1CD3480001016100 0000 
Shop #: WSC 94827 999 10147 
VCID: 3065E93E6338723 

Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-46.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 907 064 AG HW: 8K0 907 064 AG 
Component: BCM2 1.1 H71 *0134 (needs to be 0430)* 
Revision: 00002001 Serial number: 0112743714 
Coding: 0106023A007A440500B001 
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573 
VCID: 75EB182ADCDA17B 

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 8T0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 920 900 HW: 8K0 920 900 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. H16 *0221 (needs to be 0258) * 
Revision: 00200000 Serial number: 98R33JC78 
Coding: 8B0609003A000008020000 
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573 
VCID: E7D7C262167675B 

Address 3C: Lane Change Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No SW: 8K0 907 566 B HW: 4L0 907 566 B 
Component: J0769_SWA_MasterH01 *0040 (needs to be 0070)* 
Revision: 00H01000 Serial number: -------------- 
Coding: 0000001 
Shop #: WSC 02145 785 00200 
VCID: 3669DF26415C5C3


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks stan067. 
I would love to provide you guys with another scan but what I'd love more is to get my car back! It is still at the dealership. When I get it back the first thing I will do is a scan. 

If these guys won't update it, I'll find another dealer that will.


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

GOT MY CAR BACK! Don't see any flickering. 

In/Out 64713/64716km 
1) Replaced Ignition Starter Switch AUD 8K0909131C 
re&re l/s underdash, re&re bracket under the steering column to get access to ignition starter switch, replaced ignition starter switch 

87kms missing. Which makes sense as mechanic took it home and back 2 times. So 4 trips at 21.75kms. 

In/Out 64803/64803km 
2) No Start 
Check Engine Fault Memory (1 DTC P068a00) 
re&re plenum cover check motronic power supply relay - j271 for power supply (ok) power supply for relay box (ok). re&re spare tire and tool kit. Check and Clean battery ground to body. 

Going out to do a full AutoScan as soon as soon as I get back home. (If the car starts and I do get home)


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

They didn't update any of the modules, 

One Error http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01206 
They changed the ignition switch at 64716, and error happened at 64802 km... Then drove 35kms? So mechanic took it home and back and didn't happened again. 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No SW: 8T1 820 043 AC HW: 8T1 820 043 AC 
Component: KLIMA 3 ZONEN H06 0140 
Revision: C1000000 Serial number: 0107.07.080085 
Coding: 64002000 
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573 
VCID: 72E12336ADB4003 

1 Fault Found 
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 7 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 158 
Mileage: 64802 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2008.02.08 
Time: 00:12:12 



Irony. I'm in Munich, Germany today!


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I went to another dealer. They said they know of the updates but they can only be done via an SVM code provided by Audi. They don't know the SVMs if they did they would do the update, so they need a complaint that is directly connected to the module where the software would resolve it. 

Anyone know a master SVM that would update all the modules?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I do believe I said this already at post #5 LOL.:thumbup: 

I'm back on, BANG BANG! 

 

Hope it stays okay for ya!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I do believe I said this already at post #5 LOL.:thumbup: 

I'm back on, BANG BANG! I totally redeemed myself, RING RING! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYCwIxdSRQs&feature=related 

 

Hope it stays OK for ya!


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> I do believe I said this already at post #5 LOL.:thumbup:
> 
> I'm back on, BANG BANG! I totally redeemed myself, RING RING!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYCwIxdSRQs&feature=related
> ...


 Post#5 
Correct me if I'm wrong but you said Ignition Switch or Module 
Ignition Starter Switch AUD 8K0909131C was replaced Post# 47 

That was replaced  
Problem is solved for now! 

Car runs fine, only three things I want to take care of. 
1) Update all the modules. So I need a special SVM code. 
2) Goes hard into 3rd gear and slips out into 4th when it's cold. 
3) Bad Gas Millage.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Do a de-carbon service, replace the air cleaner and MAF.


 
When you say de-carbon service you mean remove the carbon build up from the engine? 
I had my pistons and rings replaced, so they should be clean and I wouldn't need that correct? 

Air cleaner? do you mean air filter? 

I'll ask them to change the MAF when I'm there mid May lol


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

YUP, I wouldnt be so sure on that one. YUP and YUP


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

This car is cursed! 

I took out my air box cleaned it and replaced the air filter. I turn on the car to a few errors. 
The MAF cable might not have been tight but it is now and it still giving errors... 

Sunday,29,April,2012,19:43:29:10074 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2 
Data version: 20120126 

Address 01: Engine (DL0MA-CAEB) Labels: 06H-907-115-CAB.clb 
Part No SW: 8K2 907 115 AL HW: 8K2 907 115 D 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TF H12 0001 
Revision: E1H12--- 
Coding: 0104010A190F0160 
Shop #: WSC 94827 999 53681 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS0118K2907115AL 001001 
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS0118K2907115AL.rod 
VCID: 79F3141AF8C273B 

2 Faults Found 

4698 - Function Restriction due to Received Malfunction Value 
U1113 00 [047] - - 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame 
Fault Status: 00000001 
 Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 4 
Mileage: 65151 km 
Date: 2012.04.29 
Time: 19:27:14 

5664 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 
P0100 00 [237] - Supply Voltage 
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 65151 km 
Date: 2012.04.29 
Time: 19:27:13 


Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: 0B6-927-156.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 927 158 C HW: 0B6 927 156 
Component: 0B6 20TFSIUSA H04 0020 
Revision: --H04--- 
Coding: 001002 
Shop #: WSC 02145 785 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAL651 A01004 
ROD: EV_TCMAL651.rod 
VCID: 3669DF26895C5C3 
1 Fault Found 

2505 - Torque Management Feedback Signal A 
P2637 00 [047] - - 
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 65151 km 
Date: 2012.04.29 
Time: 19:27:16 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 8K0-907-379.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 907 379 AD HW: 8K0 907 379 AD 
Component: ESP8 quattro H04 0060 
Revision: -------- Serial number: -------------- 
Coding: 152500 
Shop #: WSC 02399 823 56573 
VCID: 7BFF0E12FAFE41B 
2 Faults Found 

01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory 
Freeze Frame 
Fault Status: 01101101 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 152 
Mileage: 65151 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2012.04.29 
Time: 19:27:13 

Freeze Frame 
Hex Value: 0x00C0 
Hex Value: 0x4082 
Hex Value: 0x000A 
Hex Value: 0x4694 
Hex Value: 0x00FF 

00473 - Control Module for Elect. Park/Hand Brake (J540) 
013 - Check DTC Memory 
Freeze Frame 
Fault Status: 01101101 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 152 
Mileage: 65151 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2012.04.29 
Time: 19:27:14 

Freeze Frame 
Hex Value: 0x00C0 
Hex Value: 0x6282 
Hex Value: 0x0016 
Hex Value: 0x0294 
Hex Value: 0x00FF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake (J540) Labels: 8K0-907-801.clb 
Part No SW: 8K0 907 801 E HW: 8K0 907 801 E 
Component: EPB Audi B8 H05 0060 
Revision: 00000003 Serial number: 00000000165972 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3163EC3A68327BB 
1 Fault Found 

01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame 
Fault Status: 11101101 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 152 
Mileage: 65151 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2012.04.29 
Time: 19:27:14 

Freeze Frame 
Voltage: 11.90 V 
Count: 58 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Hex Value: 0x02E0 
Hex Value: 0x0001 
Hex Value: 0x0101


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dealer won't update the software without knowing a reason for the update.

Can you guys help me out? what does the software update fix ?

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8K0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 063 D HW: 8K0 907 063 D
Component: BCM1 1.0 H22 0253 (needs to be 0392)

Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-46.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 064 AG HW: 8K0 907 064 AG
Component: BCM2 1.1 H71 0134 (needs to be 0430)

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 8T0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 920 900 HW: 8K0 920 900
Component: KOMBIINSTR. H16 0221 (needs to be 0258)


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome to my world!
Dealers just don’t want to do it. Why I have no idea? 
I actually think they are afraid to do it. Like they said only if there is a reason (aka a code they can’t fix).
The updates for Cat codes are the worst. You know they exist but they will only do it after a new Cat and you still get a code. 90% of the time the new cat will fix the problem because it’s new and working perfect.
They make way more money this way and no risk of screwing a module up.
I also think you need to really know your stuff, because it’s easy to kill a module updating.
They don’t have someone that really knows their stuff because those guys’s leave and become Jack. 
People who know their stuff demand big $ or work for themselves. 

The kick in the butt is these are VAG updates and you have to independent to get them!

By all rights if a factory update is available I want it and I should be able to have it done! 
We update the firmware for are VCDS interface. 

Jack will have to tell you cost of updates and what it will do. 
If these modules are working with no problems you most likely wouldn’t spend the cash. 
I know you want them so would I. 
I update all computer stuff to the latest version when ever I can.

If I could pay $100.00 to have all modules updated I’d be dropping them off all day long.
G.M. does this all the time.

Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

He could always make lemonade!


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

At the dealership and they said there are NO Available updates!!!


After intense googleing I found the SVM to update the Lane Assist Module 
Address 3C: Lane Change Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8K0 907 566 B HW: 4L0 907 566 B

TSB 2023691/2
Model year 2009:
If the software version is under 70 (8K0 907 566/8 A/B), update the control unit with the SVM code
3CA001.
Model year 2010:
If the software version is under 30 (8K0 907 566/8 H), update the control unit with the SVM code 3CA001.
A4 Allroad:
If the software version is under 20 (8K0 907 566/8 D), update the control unit with the SVM code 3CA001.

Wish I could find the others


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

After lots and lots of time at the dealership.

- Mass Flow Sensor Replaced
Changes from Scan
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-05.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 064 AG HW: 8K0 907 064 AG
Component: BCM2 1.1 H71 0252 *(From 0134)*

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 8T0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 920 900 HW: 8K0 920 900
Component: KOMBIINSTR. H16 0253 *(From 0221) *

Address 3C: Lane Change Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8K0 907 566 B HW: 4L0 907 566 B
Component: J0769_SWA_MasterH01 0070 *(From 0040)*

This was never updated. What does it control?
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8K0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8K0 907 063 D HW: 8K0 907 063 D
Component: BCM1 1.0 H22 0253


No Errors, Car had 2009 date on it. They must have reset everything.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my god it is about time they changed that!


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

What I want to do next is do a Log run to check the timing, boost and everything is fine.

What groups should I log?
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/tour/logging.htmlhttp://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/tour/logging.html
003+115+020 and 003+118+031 ?


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Oh my god it is about time they changed that!


Changed what Jack?

Glad you got the updates. I bet you bitched a real lot to get them to do it. It's crazy they make you go thru all that for updates.


Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't do measuring blocks, I can only do advanced and there are soo many options. Can only log 12 at a time.

What should I log?


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> The MAF.


 Hello Jack, 

New MAF. 2 full gas tanks later and I'm avg almost the same 13L/100km and I'm doing 80% highway... 


55,000kms New Engine Air Filter + New Oil/Filter 
58,000kms New Pistons and Rings Installed (Engine should have been cleanned (decarb service)) 
64,000kms New Spark Plugs 
65,500kms New MAF + Cleaned Air Filter (was pretty clean when i took it out) 
66,500kms on car now 

What could be causing the gas millage now?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Respectfully without seeing the car myself or knowing your driving habits/fuel quality.
> 
> Its hard to determine if running within specs from so far away.
> 
> ...


 
Driving habits = baby it. 
Fuel = Only Shell V-Power (91 Octane) it's the only fuel in Canada with 0% ethenol. 
Burning Zero Oil 

Compression = Don't know 
How do I check if I have fuel in my oil? 

I ran the last tank with Lucas Injector Cleaner  didn't do any difference.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

>Smell the dipstick for fuel. 
B8 don't come with a dip stick... Took out the oil cap and smelled it, there is a faint smell of fuel but can't be sure. 
So i took a drop and put it on a white paper. 
 

>Tire PSI/correct rim size? Tire pattern/size? 
Tire pressure exact 35/36 psi 
New summer tires 5,000kms old. General G-MAX AS-03 225/50/17 on stock Audi A4 Rims 

>Brakes verified not in a self apply or faulty caliper/bearing? 
New Zimmerman discs and Hawk HPS installed at 57,000kms, followed by a brake fluid flush 2 weeks after at Audi Dealership. 
Brakes tested 5,000km after at a preformance shop. (62,000) where it was installed, everything was perfect. I hear no noise from brakes now and brake amazing. 

>Trans verified diff oil proper for drag force? 
Transmission oil was tested a month ago when i reported a tranny issue. The mechanic said it was good there was no bubbles in the oil. not sure what he ment by that. 

>Offset for brake pedal to booster correct? 
No clue 

>Drag forces wind or wheel rub? Check all panels. 
I waxed the car last weekend, everything was perfectly smooth. 

>Charging system proper/battery shorted cell bad ground or ac compressor/tensioner drag force for belt? 
I'm sure you know my alternator and everything was changed 2 months ago. 

>Check the compression and these hints and get back to me 
Will do on thursday when it's at the shop.


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dealership won't do a compression test. I'll have to take it to a tuner shop to do it as I don't have the tools to do it. They also said having a little gasoline after 10,000km (6250miles) from last oil change is normal.

As for the gas millage. Driving 100% highway at 110km/h (69MPH) for 4hrs, I was able to get 7.4L/100kms (32MPG) Which is pretty good!
But when I have a little city (25%) I'm still getting the same 11.7L/100kms (20MPG) and I'm very gentile on the gas pedal.

If I'm able to hit good gas millage on pure highway that should narrow things down.
I have had my Transmission Adaption done 1000kms (ago, 625miles) what else could it be?


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm feeling loss of some acceleration (power)

I ran a log on 3rd gear. I noticed one thing right away, my intake temperature was 25C higher than ambient (25C outside, Intake 50C).
Other than that, how does my run look?

https://www.yousendit.com/download/TEhYRkJaTlFKV01aQ2NUQw


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Transmission isn't shifting smooth so the dealer did an adaptation and said that is all they can do as it has the latest software.

Can someone tell me if these numbers are good?

Complete adaptation drive test.
Before
Clutch a 10mbar 0ms
Clutch b -110mbar -4ms
Clutch c -140mbar -8ms
Clutch d 90mbar 0ms
Clutch e 0mbar -6ms
After
Clutch a 30mbar 0ms
Clutch b -100mbar -4ms
Clutch c -140mbar -8ms
Clutch d 70mbar 0ms
Clutch e 80mbar -6ms
within Audi spec.


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

SDF1 said:


> Transmission isn't shifting smooth so the dealer did an adaptation and said that is all they can do as it has the latest software.
> 
> Can someone tell me if these numbers are good?
> 
> ...


Bump Anyone?


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

*It's Back  * 

I'm starting to hate this car, brought it to the dealer today and they said sorry we do not know how to fix it.
We are going to contact HQ and they will get back to us because only thing left is to change your entire radio unit.

The MMI Screen and sound would turn off for a second I hear a click and then it turns back on.
Same problem I had when I started this thread a year ago and they replaced
Ignition Starter/Module for it, AC Relay, Can Bus wiring, etc etc.


03157 - Functionality limited due to Communications Disruption 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 90
Mileage: 71456 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.11.20
Time: 10:10:41

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 10000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000


3 Faults Found:
02256 - Quiescent Current 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 39
Reset counter: 123
Mileage: 69559 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.10.01
Time: 01:29:00

03041 - Energy Management Active 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 25
Reset counter: 123
Mileage: 69559 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.10.01
Time: 04:29:00

02078 - Media Player Position 3 (R120) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 90
Mileage: 71893 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.01
Time: 22:23:09


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Update: After leaving the car for over a month they seem to have fixed everything. Sorry the late reply I didn't get a chance to touch my car till a few weeks ago.


No Need for Scan of the error, I found the problem but you can look at it to try to guess before seeing the picture.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8K0 907 364 HW: 8K0 907 364 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H08 0052 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 17060800540003
Coding: 050181
Shop #: WSC 94708 999 82916
VCID: F0E54E1923B8B29

2 Faults Found:
00140 - Right Front Body Acceleration Sensor (G342) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 16
Reset counter: 8
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:

03262 - Comfort Restriction 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 230
Reset counter: 9
Mileage: 80055 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.06.28
Time: 22:22:35

Freeze Frame:
Error Code: 2

and and and and and what is the problem?





Yup, the wires to that sensor seem to be cut 
Anyone know if it's a connector I could get and put the wires back in to snap in? or do I have to splice the wires back in?

What is 03262 - Comfort Restriction anyways? I've search everywhere and couldn't figure out what that error means.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

I went to the dealer and they said they would try to cover it under warranty. As they have never seen this before. They have a head mechanic from Germany coming in two weeks and want him to see it.

See what happens. Any idea what these errors are causing my suspension to do?


----------



## Vojtas117 (Aug 19, 2013)

hello guys, i was browsing the internet because i have problem with part number 8K0909131C (its not holding the key inside) so i found this topic...
I know this is about something different but i will be so happy if you could answer me...

So my question is if i bought another 8K0909131C part will it be plug and play? You know, just dismount old one and mount new one, or is there some pc work with it? Like coding etc...

Sorry for my bad english (Czech republic, the beer country).

I hope there is someone who could answer me.


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Another problem with this car... this is getting crazy

I had my battery die last year and the dealer replaced the battery then found the alternator was not giving enough power and replaced that as well.

Last week I turn on accessories while waiting at the airport and says power to low and shut down the radio and everything. I get home fire up VCDS and see my Battery Capacity is at 4Ah and battery voltage 11.8V
I plug her into a smart trickle 2A charger for 24hrs and it stops charging the car at 27Ah Battery Capacity with 12.2V.

Car OFF/ON
Battery Voltage 12V/13.8V
Battery Curent -10.6A/11A (When i wait it drops to -1A when all the lights and everything start turning off)
Battery Temp 15C
Battery State of Charge (SOC) 53/53
Battery State (as show in MMI) 60/60
Battery Aging (derived fr.output) 59/59
Battery Aging (derived fr.output) 124/124
Internal Battery Resistance 4.4mOhM/4.4mOhM
Internal Battery Resistance 3.0mOhm/3.0mOhm
Battery Capacity 16Ah/16Ah
Quiescent Voltage 12.5V/12.5V


Something is DEF FUBARED because at this put i drove my car 1400KMs in two days, 6hrs per day and it *dropped *Battery Capacity 13Ah ?!?!?!

I'm lost now, Help please... winter is starting and I don't want to be stuck in the middle of the road...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry this isn't your thread please post a valid auto-scan.


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Change the battery and run a second ground strap directly to the alternator as it should of recharged.
> 
> Check for draw when alarm is active and hood zone faked closed that car has entered into a genuine sleep mode for proper acceptable draw.


1) My battery is less than 1 year old. It's actually 1 year NEXT week, I called the dealership and they said if it fails the test they would credit me back 50% on a new battery. I'll check the battery Tomorrow Morning once they open.
2) I don't know how to run a second ground strap to the alternator :/ I'll leave that as last thing to try.
3) I opened my truck and check the voltage of the battery when the car is off and I got 12.51Volts. I put the multimeter in AMP mode and connected the ground in series with the multimeter to find the load (I youtubed this) and I got 0.8A after 10min I heard some clicking I guess that's what you mean by sleep mode and it was drawing 0.014A. That's 14ma, that's good no? means it would take weeks to drain my battery, right?


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

SDF1 said:


> 1) My battery is less than 1 year old. It's actually 1 year NEXT week, I called the dealership and they said if it fails the test they would credit me back 50% on a new battery. I'll check the battery Tomorrow Morning once they open.
> 2) I don't know how to run a second ground strap to the alternator :/ I'll leave that as last thing to try.
> 3) I opened my truck and check the voltage of the battery when the car is off and I got 12.51Volts. I put the multimeter in AMP mode and connected the ground in series with the multimeter to find the load (I youtubed this) and I got 0.8A after 10min I heard some clicking I guess that's what you mean by sleep mode and it was drawing 0.014A. That's 14ma, that's good no? means it would take weeks to drain my battery, right?


Damn... They said they won't be able to test the battery till next week as they are over booked but it doesn't sound like it's the battery as I can charge it with an external charger. Sounds like it's the alternator or the battery manager. Is there a way i can reset the battery manager?


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

SDF1 said:


> Damn... They said they won't be able to test the battery till next week as they are over booked but it doesn't sound like it's the battery as I can charge it with an external charger. Sounds like it's the alternator or the battery manager. Is there a way i can reset the battery manager?


I have not been able to get an appointment with the dealer because it's winter tire change season and they are over booked till end of December 
They know i'm a good "CUSTOMER" and i've been there alot so after getting them lunch they did a few quick tests.
They were nice enough to take out my battery checked electrolite level is good, done a battery test and the machine gave them a reading of OK.
They also put a multimeter on the battery while the car was on and it gave them between 13.7V to 14.1V when the engine was reving, so they said the alternator is working but don't know how much power its giving.
They also took out the negative terminal and put it between the multimeter and said i'm drawing less than 80ma so i don't have a short anywhere... They told me charge your car every couple days with the 2A trickle charger till I get an appointment but i shouldn't worry......

Any ideas? They don't even have an idea and said they would need to call Audi HQ for advice... Man this car is like the worst girl friend I've ever had...lol


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> For things like this which are sporadic are harder to find.
> 
> A data log recorder of each sub system being recorded will usually show the issue when it happens throwing up a flag.
> 
> ...



I don't understand what I would be logging... The car does not drop in Capacity while leaving it sit so there is no short or draw. It doesn't increase in Capacity while I'm driving (long distances or short). 
I loses Capacity when I turn on accessories with out the car on. I now do not dare turn on seat heaters or air condition if the engine is off because it doesn't charge back up.
So I'm thinking it's the battery manager not telling the Alternator to charge my battery while I'm driving.


FYI. I just got the battery back from Audi after they fully charged it and tested it.

Voltage 13.8 while car is On
Battery State of charge (SOC) 88%
Battery Aging 100%/116%
Battery Capacity 47Ah


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> :facepalm:
> Come on man are you serious........?
> It should die and don't do that anymore unless the car is running to recharge the battery.......



If I'm waiting for someone outside their door, I'm not going to keep the car running for 10-15minutes. I'll turn it off, turn off the lights and turn on the Radio. This happens once every weekend? But what bothers me is my battery Capacity is always dropping....
It was 29Ah before I took a 5HOUR drive at constant 100+Km/h and when i stopped I checked and it was 29A... Like the alternator was just keeping everything on but not charging the battery.... Now after I leave it for them to do a full test they charged it to full and it's at 47Ah.... If I leave the car SIT for a week it drops ~1Ah Max.... 
So it's the system just not charging the battery...


----------



## SDF1 (Mar 13, 2012)

FYI:
It was a faulty Voltage Regulator.


----------

